# أنتبه هذه احدث طرق الأختراق



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

*أنتبه هذه احدث طرق الأختراق*

["COLOR="DarkRed]ان دراسة اساليب الاختراق والالمام بخدع المخترق
هي احد الطرق الاكيدة والفعالة والمباشرة للحماية من الاختراق
وتساوي فى اهميتها تركيب اعظم برامج الحماية

مابقتش الطرق التقليدية الي عرفها المخترق زمان ترضي غروره وطموحه لتحقيق اهدافه المعلنة وغير المعلنة،
فقد لاحقته وسائل الاعلام بالاساليب المختلفة لتوعيةالمستخدم
والتحذير من الوقوع فى براثنه وحيله كما طورت برامج الحماية
بكافة اشكالها لوقف مكايد و خطط المخترق
ولكن لم يقف المخترق مكتوف الايدي فهناك صراع متزامن
دائما بين الخير والشر فقام المخترق بتطوير وسائله
من الخداع والمراوغة لاصطياد فريسته


تهدف هذه الدراسة الى توعية القارئ فى جملة بسيطة الى احدث
اساليب ووسائل المخترق بهدف الحماية الذاتية
التى ثبت اهميتها القصوى فى اطار الصراع المتزامن بين الطرفين
(الهاكرز VS برامج الحماية)

 يعني يا احنا ياهما

استعراض بعضا من تلك الوسائل
اولا
Trojany

لم يقتنع الهاكرز كثيرا بارسال تروجان للضحية
بحجم 200- 400 - 600 - .. ك بايت اذ يتوقع المستخدم
من هذا الحجم برنامج قابل للتنفيذ وليس رسالة خطا تدفعه للشك
كذلك فى حالة ربط التروجان مع احد البرامج الحميدة
فبعد التنفيذ سيختفي التروجان الاصلي ويظل الملف الحميد
melt server after execution
ولذلك يلزم ان يكون فرق الحجم ضئيل جدا بين حجم الملف الحميد
وبين الملف النهائي بحيث لايزيد الفرق عن 3- 4 ك بايت
فى اسوأ الحالات لتفادي شك المستخدم
لذ اعتبر ان الحجم هو احد التحديات
فطور الهاكرز نوعين من البرامح والتقنيات


النوع الاول
برامج يطلق عليها الداون لدورز
 web downloaders
تقوم بتكوين تروجان لايزيد حجمه عن 1- 4 ك بايت
وهو ماسيرسل للمستخدم وبمجرد تشغيله يقوم بتحميل
التروجان الاصلي ذو الحجم الاكبر والمرفوع مسبقا
الى موقع الهاكرز مباشرة الى جهاز الضحية
بل وتنفيذه دون تدخل الهاكرز وتحقيق الاصابة


النوع الثاني
برامج يطلق عليها uploaders
تلك البرامج ايضا تقوم بتكوين سيرفر صغير الحجم
يتراوح بين 8 - 16 ك و بمجرد ان يقوم المستخدم
بتشغيله يمتلك المخترق بورت مفتوح يمكن من خلاله تحميل
التروجان الكبير، وتكمن خطورة تلك البرامج انها تتحكم فى كافة
العمليات النشطة بنظام التشغيل windows and tasks processes


ثانياFWB - FireWall Bypasser
اختراق الجدران النارية

تعتبر تلك التقنية بحق من اخطر ماتوصل اليه المخترق فباحد
اكواد لغة الديلفي البسيطة يندمج التروجان مع تعريف
الويندوز اكسبلورر وبالتالي يحدث الاتصال بين الهاكر والتروجان
تحت مسمع ومراي وترحيب الجدران الناري بل
وبدون اي استئذان او صلاحية باعتباره صديق عزيز للمستخدم
تعيب تلك التقنية زيادة حجم التروجان بمقدار 20 ك ولكنها
فى النهاية تقنية تعادل خطورة بالغة


ثالثاlate trojan execution
التنفيذ الموقوت للتروجان

احد الخدع الحديثة هي برمجة التروجان على التنفيذ فى
توقيت محدد لاحق للتحميل، فعلي سبيل المثال ارسل لك شخص
احد البرامج التى لم يكتشفها الانتي فيرس
وبعد عدة ساعات او ايام او اشهر وحينما تحين ساعة الصفر
يتم التنفيذ late execution
تتميز تلك الطريقة بامكانية برمجة التروجان للتنفيذ فى اوقات يتوقع
عدم عمل الضحية بها لى الانترنت وبالتالي تزيد نسبة اغلاق برنامج
المراقبة بالانتي فيرس monitoring للحصول على كفاءة
اكبر للعمل بجهاز الكمبيوتر
كما يزيل الشك فى الصديق او الشخص او الموقع
الذي كان السبب الاساسي فى الاصابة


رابعاAV/FW killers

نظرا لان العديد من المستخدمين يقومون باغلاق خاصية المراقبة
ببرنامج الانتي فيرس وهما علي النت وذلك
لتحسين اداء الجهاز عامة او لان الانتي فيرس بيبطئ السرعة
ويستهلك الكثير من الذاكرة، فقد استغل المخترق تلك النقطة
وقام بابتكار برامج قاتلة الانتي فيرس والجدران النارية
فعند فتح المستخدم للملف اثناء اغلاق موديول المراقبة
يتم اغلاق كل برامج الحماية قاطبة الى الابد
وبالتالي حتى بعد اعادة التشغيل قد تظهر الايقونة لبرامج الحماية
او لاتظهر، طبقا لتصميم التروجان، ولكنها فى النهاية برامج
حماية مزيفة لاتعمل وبالتاكيد انه لو ترك مويودول المراقبة
بالانتي فيروس فى حالة عمل لتم اصطياد البرنامج كفيروس
وشكرا علي كده


خامساcloacking

احد الخصائص الخطيرة فاحد الطرق اليدوية للحماية التى
تعتمد على دراية المستخدم وحرفيته هي مراقبة كل من
task manager
startup
windows processes
registery

ولكن ماذا تفعل لو اخفى التروجان نفسه عن ابراج المراقبة ؟؟
وده الي حصل فعلا من خلال تلك الخاصية المضافة حديثا


سادساscanning using victims ips

يسعى المخترق بالدرجة الاولى لاخفاء هويته قدر الامكان
عند ارتكاب جرائمه اولا بهدف اخفاء شخصيته عن الضحية
فضاف الهاكر خاصية القيام بعمل مسح للايبيهات
لاصطياد البورتات المفتوحة مستخدما اجهزة الضحايا
فحتى لو قام الجدران الناري بتسليم رقم الاي بي
فسيكون الخاص بضحية مظلوم لايعلم ان جهازه اداة طيعة
فى يد المخترق، بل وحتى لو حاولت الحكومه توصله 
فهيكون الضحية هو الجاني



سابعاnotification trojans

من المؤكد ان احد الطرق التى تعيق عمل المخترق هي
الحصول على الرقم الفعلي للاي بي للضحية فحتى
لواصاب الضحية ولم يصل له الرقم فسيكون فى غيبوبة
عن اختراقه، ولذلك قامت بمهمة محاولة اعاقة وصول رسائل الابلاغ
للهاك مزودات خدمة البريد المجاني ومنها الهوت ميل والياهو
اذ حجبت وصول رسائل العديد من التروجانات الخطيرة
بل وتقوم بصورة دورية بتغيير معرفات سيرفراتها stmp
بهدف حماية المستخدم
ولكن كان للمخترق مخرج اخر فقد ابتعد تماما عن البريد فى الابلاغ
واتجه الى احدث تقنيات تصميم المواقع والمفترض استعمالها
فى التطور التكنولوجي وخير البشرية وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر
php
cgi scripting
net send messages
irc bot
icq messenger
msn messenger
regular mail on port 25

كما استخدم المخترق طريقة اخرى هي برامج متخصصة
تمكن من الحصول على اي بي من هم بقائمة الميسنجر مع المخترق
غير المحظورين وذلك بدون استقبال ملفات من قبل الضحية
مستخدما احد الثغرات العميقة باالام اس ان ميسنجر فى
اصداره السادس

واخيرا قدمت بعض الشركات الخدمية للبريد تقرير كامل
للهاكر عن مستقبل الرسالة شاملا الاي بي الحقيقي
وتوقيت فتح الرسالة وتاريخها
وكل ماعلى المخترق هو ارسال رسالة بعنوان جامد للضحية
وبمجرد فتح الرسالة البريدية سيتم وصول الاي بي للهاكر
وبدون ارسال اي رد من المستخدم او دراية بما يحدث فى الكوليس
وتعتبر الشركات التى تقدم تلك الخدمات، هياكل تجارية كبرى
وليس الهدف منها خدمة المخترقين
ولكن دائما للهاكرز راي اخر فى تطويع التكنولوجيا الحديثة


ثامناjava scripting

لا شك ان من اخطر الاكواد التي يمكنها تنفيذ اوامر محددة
بجهاز المستخدم من خلال صفحات الويب هي اكواد الجافا
وقد وصل الامر ان احد اكواد الجافا الشهيرة
كانت السبب الرئيسي فى تطوير ميكروسوفت لاصدارها
من الويندوز ميسنجر من الاصدار 4.7 الى الاصدار الخامس
حيث يقوم كود الجافا بمجرد قيامك بفتحة صفحة الويب تتضمنه
بارسال كافة قائمة الاصدقاء الموجودين بميسنجرك
addresses windows messenger lists
وذلك لبريد الهاكر خلال ثواني معدودة
ولذلك دائما ماينصح بانه فى حالة عدم احتياج صفحات الويب
لدعم الجافا ان يتم عدم تفعيل تلك الخاصية من خيارات الانترنت
بالمتصفح

 تاسعاredirecting

فكثيرا مانفتح احد صفحات الويب ونجد عنوان بالصفحة يعني
انه يتم الان تحويلك الى العنوان الجديد للموقع او اي رسالة مشابهة
وهنا كان للهاكر راي اخر فتصميم صفحة ويب مزيفة شبيهة بصفحة
التسجيل والدخول لحسابك بالبريد لادخال بياناتك ورقمك السري
بها تظهر لك بمجرد طلبك الصفحة الرئيسية للهوت ميل اوالياهو او ..
وبمجرد ادخال بيانات السليمة فسيتم ارسال كلمةالسر
والبيانات الشخصية الى الهاكر بينما يتم تحويلك
الى الصفحة الحقيقية للبريد للدخول النظامي
وذالك تحت تحت شعار redirecting

عاشراextension creator

مازالت قضية امتداد التروجان احد القضايا التى تشغل بال الهاكرز
فوعي المستخدم كبير والحذر دائم بعدم فتح الملفات
ذات الامتدادات التفيذية واهمها
exe - pif - shs - scr - com - bat
او الاهتمام بضرورة الكشف عليها قبل التشغيل
واخيرا قام الهاكرز بدراسة تصميم برامج تقوم بتوليد اي امتداد تنفيذي
تعتمد تلك البرامج على فكرة ان نظام التشغيل يقوم بتنفيذ
بعضا من الامتدادات ولايقوم بتنفيذ البعض الاخر
بناءا على تعريف نظام التشغيل للريجستري بتلك الهيئات

وعليه فان كل ماسيقوم به البرنامج تعريف الريجستري بجهاز الضحية
باي امتداد مطلوب من قبل الهاكرز
وعليه يمكن ان يحدد الهاكرز ان جهاز الضحية
يمكنه ان يفتح تروجان على الصيغة التالية server.jpeg
ويتم التنفيذ والاصابة بعيدا عن ادنى شك من الضحية

الحادي عشرbinding

التطور الكبير الحادث فى برامج الربط فاصبح للهاكر الحرية
فى تحديد اي مجلد يتم فيه استقرار كل من الملفات المربوطة
ومكان تنفيذها واسمها بعد التنفيذ وتوقيت تنفيذ كل منها
بل والاهم ذوال الملف الكبير المربوط الحامل لكل الملفات
بل واصبحت ملفات الربط تشمل امكانية ربط وتنفيذ كل الهيئات
jpg- mpeg - wav- gif- dat - psd - txt - doc
ولن ننسى السهولة الشديدة التى اصبحت لتغيير
ايقونة الملف الرابط لتكون مشابهة للملف الحميد
المربوط مزيدا فى الخداع للمستخدم بعد فتح الملف


الثاني عشرexpoliting

استخدم الهاكر بقوة حداثة انظمة التشغيل (مثل ميكروسوفت
ويندوز اكس بي) ولم يعبؤا كثيرا بالدعايات التى سبقت
... صدور نظام التشغيل الاكثر أمنا ...
وذلك ليقينهم ان لكل نظام جديد الآف الثغرات التى تمكن
من القيام بتنفيذ برنامج دون ارسال ملف وفتحه من قبل الضحية
وهذا مارأيناه قريبا مع فيرس البلاستر
ومن اشهر استخدامات الثغرات ماتم الهجوم به على
متصفحات الانترنت اكسبلورر فى اصدارتها 5 - 5.5
حيث تتم الاصابة بتروجان بمجرد فتح صفحة ويب



الثالث عشرremote shell

يمكن للهاكر تنفيذ امر باضافة تروجان او فيروس
لارشيف احد الملفات الموجودة بجهاز الضحية ذات الامتداد rar
وعند فك الملف سيتم ظهور البرنامج الاصلي وستتم ايضا الاصابة


الرابع عشرfake login messenger
وخد بالك منه اوي اوي اوي الموضوع ده

برنامج صغير بمجرد ان تقوم بتشغيله يرقد مترقبا بجهازك
وحينما تطلب اي من الماسنجرات بجهازك مثل
msn messenger
windows messenger
yahoo messenger
paltalk messenger
aol messenger

يقوم هذا الملف بقفل الماسنجر الاصلي مؤقتا
ويظهر لك المزيف بديلا عنه وهو بشاشة مشابهة تماما للاصلي
وحينما تقوم بادخال بياناتك بالماسنجر المزيف
يرسلها مباشرة للهاكر ثم يعطيك رسالة خطأ
وتنتهي مهمته فيغلق ويفتح لك الماسنجر الاصلي

الخامس عشرexe and services killing

يقوم الهاكر من خلال برامجه بتعريف الادوات التى
يستخدمها ضد الضحية لتقوم بقتل بعض الخدمات والبرامج التنفيذة
الهامة التى تستخدم فى مراقبة امان الجهاز
مثل netstat.exe .. .task manager
event log - help and services -


السادس عشرتحويل جهاز الضحية الى sock 4 او sock5

وامكانية تحديد البورت وكلمة السر للسوكس وعليه يتحول الاي بي
للضحية الى بروكسي سوكس يمكنك استخدامه فى ....


السابع عشرتحويل الهاكر لجهازه الشخصي الى سيرفر

مما يمكن من تحميل التروجان مباشرة
من جهازه الى الضحية بدلا من اللجوء
لتحميله على احد المواقع ولذلك بمجرد ضغط الضحية على
وصلة ويب نهايتها ملف باسم وهمي وباي امتداد


وبمجرد الضغط على الوصلة التى ليس بها ادنى شك انها تحمل
وراءها تروجانا فسيتم السؤال للضحية عن رغبته فى تحميل ملف
مع العلم بان كل نظم الويندوز اكس بي التى لم يتم ترقيعها فسيتم تحميل
وتنفيذ التروجان بجهاز الضحية بدون ان يشعر من خلال 4 ثغرات
شهيرة بكل من
mpeg exploiting
powerpoint exploiting
quicktime exploiting
wma exploiting
midi exploiting



الثامن عشرanonymous emailer

يمكن للهاكر استخدام صفحات php لارسال ايميل مجهول المصدر
شاملا اسم الراسل وايميله مع تزييف رقم الاي بي الخاص به
نظرا للارسال من المتصفح مباشرة وامكانية استخدام احد البروكسيات
ومن المعلوم ان تلك البرامج لارسال ايميلات مزيفة
موجودة منذ القدم ولكن يعيبها اظهار رقم الاي بي للهاكر



التاسع عشرtrojan encryption

تطورت تقنية تشفير التروجانات كثيرا جدا بشكل يفوق التصور
فلاشك ان الصراع الدائر بين شركات الانتي فيرس وبين الهاكر
يكون دائما فى صالح شركات الانتي فيرس الا فى حالة واحدة
هي التشفير السليم الذي لايفقد التروجان خواصه
ولا يكتشفه الانتي فيرس وبالفعل تم انتاج العديد من البرامج
شديدة التعقيد التى تقوم بالاخفاء الدقيق عن اعين الانتي فيروس
نيابة عن الهاكر باستخدام ملف صغير يطلق عليه STUB
يقوم بعمل مايشبه SHELL لخداع الانتي فيرس

كما زاد وعي والمام الهاكر بكيفية الهيكس ايديتنج
Hex Editing
والذي يعتبر الطريقة الاخيرة التى يستحيل معها اكتشاف
التروجان من قبل الانتي فيرس اذا تمت بصورة سليمة
اذ يقوم الهاكرز بتغيير تعريف الهيدر للتروجان ومن ثم عدم نشره
حتى لايصل ليد شركات الحماية كما استخدم مطوروا التروجانات
نسخ خاصة بعد اعادة برمجتها وتغيير تعريفها لاخفائها
عن برامج الانتي فيرس باستخدام recompiling
كما يتم اصدار نسخ خاصة جدا من تلك البرامج على نطاق ضيق
حتى لاتصل لشركات الحماية VIP Releases


العشرين استخدام مزايا ملفات الفلاش والسويش

وامكانية تحميل ملف بمجرد مرور الماوس
خاصة بالمواقع والمنتديات لزرع التروجانات و ...
go to URL on roll Over



الحادي والعشرين استخدام اسماء مزيفة وخادعة

للتروجانات تشابه الكائن منها
ضمن البرامج العاملة فى المجلد
c:\windows/sytems32
والذي يفوق حجمه 600 ميجا بايت فى زام التشغيل ويندوز اكس بي
مما يعيق مراجعة كل متوياته للتحقق من مصداقية الاسم
نماذاج للمسميات الخادعة الشهيرة

windowssys32.exe
winsock16.exe
antivirus.exe
shellhigh.exe
windowstartup.exe



واخيرا اتمني اني اكون وصلتلكم المعلومات ديه بسهوله والى بتضيف للبعض منا قدرا من الحماية الذاتية


يظل السؤال مطروحا للنقاش
هل نحن فى أماان مع شركات الحماية
هل مازالت اهم الى يشغل بال المستخدم
هي اي البرامج تفضل
المكافي - النورتون - البي سي سيليون - الكاسباريسكي
هل مازلت تنتظر تحذير الجدار الناري بمحاولة اختراقك
هل مازلت تعتمد فى الحماية على مراجعة قوائم بدأ التشغيل
وشاشات ادارة المهام والعمليات النشطة
هل تثق فى ابتسامات البريد المجاني برسائله الرائعة
NO VIRUS FOUND
ابقي قابلني طبعا
وخليك فاكر كويس ان نفس المخ الي اخترع برامج الحمايه هو هو المخ الي موجود عند اي هاكر[/COLOR]


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*فعلا موضوع كويس بس تعب عيني في القراية من اللون اللي انت حاطه يا مينو*


----------



## Michael (26 مارس 2006)

شكرا مينو على الموضوع الكامل دة

وتم تغيير اللون لصعوبة قرائتة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا شباب على مروركم و متابعتكم


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

العفو احنا بالخدمة


----------



## mahy (9 مارس 2007)

بجد موضوع مهم جدا جدا ومشكلة  الهاكر دووووووول:spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## mecho777 (12 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## vena (16 مارس 2007)

شكراجدا يا مينو على المعلومات القيمة دى واحب اعرف فى رأيك نعمل ايه معاهم
يعنى لو فيه منتدى الهاكرز بيحطوا فيه فيروسات نعمل معاهم ايه او لو عندك برنامج حماية للمنتديات ارجوا ارساله وشكراً


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

موضوع هايل بجد

تستاهل عليه:t32:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

ممتاز
جدا 

جدا


جدا


----------



## man4truth (21 مارس 2007)

*thank u meno​*


----------

